# D-Loop



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*d-loop*

You better believe I have a D-loop on every bow I want to shoot with a release.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

D-loop, help to reach 90m, get square power stroke, control peep-sight rotation to a certain degree. You won't wear out the serving. That's just few of the good things about it ...

http://pgremeaux.com/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/dloop/dlopp6.jpg


----------

